# Help with Show/Barn name



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all.. I'm helping a friend, and need a name for a horse. It's a bay Percheron cross. Someone suggested Miller. but I need a show name and barn name.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Miller is a cute name! Your friend could show him as Miller Lite! How fitting... :wink:


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

lol.. I think that's cute. Because he's far from "light" lol. like using Tiny for things that are huge. Nice idea


----------

